# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  حل مشكلة عدم تفعيل خاصية Rebuild IMEI على واجهة سامسونغ.

## bodr41

**   *حل مشكلة عدم تفعيل خاصية Rebuild IMEI على واجهة سامسونغ* كثيرا ما تطرح استفسارات من اخوة حول عدم وجود خاصية Rebuild IMEI على واجهة سامسونغ عندهم وهل لها علاقة بنوع البوكس او قطعة HWK? مع ان الامر بسيط للغاية.
لدلك سنحاول توضيح كيفية حل المشكل حتى يستفيد من واجهه المشكل ومن سواجهه  المشكل وحتى تعم الفائدة .    ادن علينا بتسطيب فقط HWK_Suite_v02.0.2.00.3
والتاشير على Enable Imei Options والضغط على Finish كما نلاحظ في الصورة   
وهنا نلاحظ حل المشكلة حيث تم تفعيل خاصية Rebuild imei       نسال الله التوفيق BODR41     **

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور على المجهود الرائع

----------


## bodr41

*بارك الله فيك خويا
ديما العز خويا*

----------

